# Lost Network after C&DE



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

I was having some strange issues on my HR10-250, so I did a clear & delete everything. Now I lost network access and I cannot figure out why. I still have serial access. Below is the reboot log, any help appriciated.


```
flushing ide devices: hda
Restarting system.
CPU revision is: 00005430
FPU revision is: 00005410
Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.
Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.
Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19
:25 PST 2004
Determined physical RAM map:
 memory: 08000000 @ 00000000 (usable)
On node 0 totalpages: 32768
zone(0): 32768 pages.
zone(1): 0 pages.
zone(2): 0 pages.
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware
=false
Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec
Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS
Contiguous region 1: 12582912 bytes @ address 0x80583000
Contiguous region 2: 2097152 bytes @ address 0x81183000
Contiguous region 8: 23068672 bytes @ address 0x81383000
Contiguous region of 37748736 bytes total reserved at 0x80583000.
Memory: 91240k/131072k available (1222k kernel code, 39832k reserved, 81k data,
64k init, 0k highmem)
Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable.
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX
PCI: Probing PCI hardware
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A
ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A
Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039
Initializing RT netlink socket
Starting kswapd
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI en
abled
ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A
ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown
ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A
ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
hda: WDC WD2500BB-55GUA0, ATA DISK drive
ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87
hda: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63
Partition check:
 hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13
 hda14
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
PPP Deflate Compression module registered
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP
IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)
ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.
Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed
Starting rc.sysinit
Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts
Scanning for configuration files
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: [global]: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: interfaces: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: workgroup: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: server: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: netbios: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: security: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: guest: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: hosts: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: encrypt: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: [Root]: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: path: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: guest: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: guest: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: writable: command not found
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: browsable: command not found
Loading tivoconfig.o
Invoking startup scripts for:
    platform 'phoenix'
    implementation 'Series2'
    implementer 'TiVo'
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist
umount: /initrd: not mounted
Activating swap partitions
Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1)
Loading core system drivers
Loading fpga.o
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1
Loading i2c_Series2.o
Loading ircatch.o
Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1
Checking for Kickstart panic signal
Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
hda9 is mounted.
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
Inode 6146, i_blocks wrong 162 (counted=154).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6148, i_blocks wrong 68 (counted=64).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 6155, i_blocks wrong 138 (counted=126).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Fix summary information? yes

/dev/hda9: 523/32768 files (3.6% non-contiguous), 14045/131072 blocks
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/
hda9 is mounted.
/dev/hda9: clean, 523/32768 files, 14045/131072 blocks
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
Mounting /var
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
Cleaning up files in /var
Checking space in /var
Mounting initial environment
Starting logging daemons
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts
Loading input section drivers
Loading oslink.o
Loading cobra.o
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x12
Loading output section drivers
Loading brcmdrv-rb.o
Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104
******** versionInfo->major is 2 ********
Using dual-tuner HD client priorities
Changed Broadcom output format to 4800
Broadcom DVI colorspace set to RGB
Loading si9190.o
Splash the screen
Bound Hdmi Semaphore to name
PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts
Remote control is  TIVO
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10
Loading Phoenix dssapp
Look for debug board
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Jun 15 2006
Loading Phoenix ATSC tuner daemon (AtscTunerD) ...
Loading Phoenix atscapp
Loading irblast.o
Loading ideturbo.o
/tvbin/atscapp: ATSC (Hpk-Enabled OsServices-Enabled) Interface Version 0.7, com
piled on Jun 15 2006
<InitInputs> Found a total of 2 inputs.
<InitInputs> got 2 ATSC inputs.
Loading fan.o
2004 probe
Loading therm.o
Loading TvBus router
Updating system clock
Time set to: Thu Dec 14 22:00:47 2006
<InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #1 already opened, fileId = 7
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES
<InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #0 already opened, fileId = 8
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES
Enabling local route
Setting TCP keepalive parameters
Checking for additional disk
Start fan control
First temperature parameters set:
  Terminal temp: 71
  Critical temp: 62
  Logging temp: 60
  Target temp: 50
  Lowest fan speed: 7
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Starting TvLauncher
Waiting for launcher to start.
Launcher is running.
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Checking for database conversions
No upgrade to load
Not upgrading software
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
Starting Services.
Microcode version is TiVo!
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin
g to 32
usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver
.
insmod: /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o: No such file or directory
unlinking :872bdc20
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
Found binding for the hdmi semaphore
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES
PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349
Logger not initialized!  Logging to stdout:
TmkLogger: <133>Dec 14 22:02:19 TmkServer[319]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp
Found binding for the hdmi semaphore
PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
starting rc.sysinit.author
set environmental variables
starting telnet and ftp
starting serial bash
running fakecall
bash: no job control in this shell
bash-2.02# ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT
Fakecall.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK
ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD
"Call in" status updated.





ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE


/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: /enhancements/TWPrun.sh: No such file or directory
AtscNpkOpen atscapp tuner #0 pid=0x12c atscFd = 40
AtscNpkOpen: Setting virtual number 0
SelectPriorityPmtProgramNumber (tuner 0, program 65535)
received PAT for tuner 0, num_entries = 3
received PMT 0 for tuner 0
SelectPriorityPmtProgramNumber (tuner 0, program 65535)
received PMT 1 for tuner 0
SelectPriorityPmtProgramNumber (tuner 0, program 65535)
received VCT for tuner 0, num_entries = 3
received PMT 2 for tuner 0
SelectPriorityPmtProgramNumber (tuner 0, program 65535)
publishing PAT
received EIT for tuner 0 (length=239)
<BroadcomAtscInputSetMuxedInputForAtsc> Set tuner mux pin state to ATSC
<BroadcomAtscInputSetMuxedInputForAtsc> Set record type to RecordMpeg
AtscNpkOpen atscapp tuner #1 pid=0x12d atscFd = 59
AtscNpkOpen: Setting virtual number 1
<BroadcomAtscInputSetMuxedInputForAtsc> Set tuner mux pin state to ATSC
<BroadcomAtscInputSetMuxedInputForAtsc> Set record type to RecordMpeg
SelectPriorityPmtProgramNumber (tuner 1, program 65535)
received PAT for tuner 1, num_entries = 3
received VCT for tuner 1, num_entries = 3
received PMT 0 for tuner 1
SelectPriorityPmtProgramNumber (tuner 1, program 65535)
received PMT 1 for tuner 1
SelectPriorityPmtProgramNumber (tuner 1, program 65535)
received PMT 2 for tuner 1
SelectPriorityPmtProgramNumber (tuner 1, program 65535)
publishing PAT
received EIT for tuner 1 (length=239)
crond: /var/spool/cron/crontabs: No such file or directory
rc.sysinit is complete
```
Thanks,

HUGE


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver
.
insmod: /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o: No such file or directory


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks, I will upload that file. It has been so long since I have uploaded a file using TeraTerm - anyone care to refresh my memory?

HUGE


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I think a C&D also removes all your network settings from MFS.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

That's weird. I ran a clear and delete about a year ago on one tivo as a last resort to re-imaging the drive, and afterwards I still had the same static ip, and all my hacks were there. The only thing I had to do was re-run set_mrv_name_67.tcl. However, it was on a dsr7000 running 6.2 and not an HR10.


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

rbautch said:


> I think a C&D also removes all your network settings from MFS.


So how do I reset them?

HUGE


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

actually Russ is correct. IP address,gateway, dns, all are stored in MFS and must be reentered after a C&DE


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

Running network.tcl fixed it.

HUGE


----------



## TimTrace (Aug 24, 2001)

Can I piggy-back in here? I just did a C&DE on my S1 SA and lost my network settings. I understand that network.tcl can be used to recreate the settings, but what if I can't get a wired serial session going? Can I do it with the disks connected to a PC?


----------



## TimTrace (Aug 24, 2001)

I was able to get a serial session going. I had to jump through hoops with a Belkin USB-Serial adapter and Windows Vista, but I was triumphant in the end :>

Now that I've got a prompt I can see that VAR has been wiped, or perhaps the partitions have been flipped. Can that be checked out over serial or do I need to pull the disks?


----------

